# Canon EOS 5D Mark III Firmware adds HDMI & AF Upgrades



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 23, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/10/canon-eos-5d-mark-iii-firmware-adds-hdmi-af-upgrades/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/10/canon-eos-5d-mark-iii-firmware-adds-hdmi-af-upgrades/">Tweet</a></div>
<strong>NEW FIRMWARE UPDATE FOR CANON EOS 5D MARK III DIGITAL SLR CAMERA PROVIDES UNCOMPRESSED HDMI OUTPUT SUPPORT AND IMPROVED AF PERFORMANCE


</strong>LAKE SUCCESS, N.Y., October 23, 2012 – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced a new firmware update for the EOS 5D Mark III Digital SLR camera that significantly improves the camera’s performance and usability. In response to requests from professionals working in the fields of cinema and television production, the firmware update enables the use of uncompressed HDMI Output support, making possible more efficient video editing and monitoring procedures. Additionally, the upgrade supports the advanced needs of photographers through improved AF performance when capturing still images.</p>
<p><strong>Uncompressed HDMI Output Support


</strong>When shooting video, HDMI Output makes possible the recording of high-definition uncompressed video data (YCbCr 4:2:2, 8 bit) from the EOS 5D Mark III to an external recorder via the camera’s HDMI terminal. This, in turn, facilitates the editing of video data with minimal image degradation for greater on-site workflow efficiency during motion picture and video productions. Additionally, video being captured can be displayed on an external monitor, enabling real-time, on-site monitoring of high-definition video during shooting.</p>
<p><strong>Improved AF Functionality


</strong>Even when the EOS 5D Mark III is equipped with an extender and lens making possible a maximum aperture of f/8, the firmware update supports AF employing the camera’s central cross-type points (currently compatible with maximum apertures up to f/5.6). Accordingly, the update will allow users to take advantage of AF when shooting distant subjects, benefitting sports and nature photographers, particularly when using telephoto lenses.</p>
<p>The new firmware update will be available, at no charge, in April 2013 from the Canon U.S.A. website and can be downloaded by end users or through Canon Factory Service Centers.</p>
<p><em><strong>5D Mark III at B&H (<a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/847545-REG/Canon_5260A002_EOS_5D_Mark_III.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">Body</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/847546-REG/Canon_5260B009_EOS_5D_Mark_III.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">Kit</a>) Amazon (<a href="http://rcm.amazon.com/e/cm?lt1=_blank&bc1=000000&IS2=1&bg1=FFFFFF&fc1=000000&lc1=0000FF&t=canorumo-20&o=1&p=8&l=as4&m=amazon&f=ifr&ref=ss_til&asins=B007FGYZFI" target="_blank">Body</a> | <a href="http://rcm.amazon.com/e/cm?lt1=_blank&bc1=000000&IS2=1&bg1=FFFFFF&fc1=000000&lc1=0000FF&t=canorumo-20&o=1&p=8&l=as4&m=amazon&f=ifr&ref=ss_til&asins=B007FGZ1V" target="_blank">Kit</a>), Adorama (<a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICA5DM3.html?kbid=64393" target="_blank">Body</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICA5DM3K.html?kbid=64393" target="_blank">Kit</a>)</strong></em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## pdirestajr (Oct 23, 2012)

Let the complaining for everyone's wishlist missing features and the April 2013 date begin...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 23, 2012)

So...they gave the 5DIII the f/8 AF but *NOT* the AI Servo AF point illumination 'fix'?!?


----------



## crasher8 (Oct 23, 2012)

We're going to need to pop a lot of popcorn for the next 6 months.


----------



## EYEONE (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow. Bravo on adding uncompressed HDMI! But I guess they might have had to since ML just did it.

I'm confused by adding f8 support and not AF point illunimation...


----------



## bbasiaga (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm a bit shocked about the missing red AF points in AI servo...would have thought the AF part of the upgrade would be identical to that of the 1Dx. OR that we'd have gotten the red points, but not F/8 AF since that's been a 1D series feature exclusively to this point. 

Also wonder why they'd announce this 6 months before it was availabile....not like its killing me not to have it. Just seems really strange to announce something so far in advance. The 1Dx and 7D firmwares were available almost the same day, right? 

-Brian


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 23, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> The new firmware update will be available, at no charge, in *April 2013* from the Canon U.S.A. website and can be downloaded by end users or through Canon Factory Service Centers.



Oh, and 5DIII users have to *wait 6 months* to get it...


----------



## dswatson83 (Oct 23, 2012)

This is awesome for many users. I didn't see anything about lighting up the AF points like the 1Dx update had but maybe it will come. But even the features included take away 2 huge selling points of the D800 over the 5D3


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Oct 23, 2012)

April?

Seriously? April?

Really?

b&


----------



## crasher8 (Oct 23, 2012)

At least if we are going to be teased they could have posted the announcement with a pair of those cute and perky Japanese trade show girls. Oh yeah, this isn't Engadget.


----------



## Gothmoth (Oct 23, 2012)

LAKE SUCCESS, N.Y., October 23, 2012 – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced a new firmware update for the EOS 5D Mark III Digital SLR camera that improves the camera’s performance and usability. 

AI Servo AF point illumination will be added with a Firmware Update around August 2014.


----------



## kevl (Oct 23, 2012)

I got very excited when I saw the news, but where is the AF point illumination? Uncompressed HDMI is cool and all but AF Point illumination in AI servo has become VERY important to me since I have started using that mode almost exclusively.


----------



## RLPhoto (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh my. I see a second 5D3 in my kit soon with this update. 

Good job canon.


----------



## Ewinter (Oct 23, 2012)

Yes it's a way off but they could have just not bothered. I'll wager they add red af by then


----------



## tron (Oct 23, 2012)

April 2013? You mean April 1st 2013? Because in that case everything is explained


----------



## Gothmoth (Oct 23, 2012)

do i miss something or where is a link to the source?

there is enough time to put in advertising links to BH and co. but no link to the source of this press release? :


----------



## sach100 (Oct 23, 2012)

Gothmoth said:


> LAKE SUCCESS, N.Y., October 23, 2012 – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced a new firmware update for the EOS 5D Mark III Digital SLR camera that improves the camera’s performance and usability.
> 
> AI Servo AF point illumination will be added with a *Firmware Update around August 2014.*



haha.. 

Common canon it's about time.. oh wait, in 5 more months it will be about time.


----------



## tron (Oct 23, 2012)

And what about the minimum shutter in auto ISO? Doesn't need an update (to add at least 1/500, 1/1000) ?


----------



## Lee Jay (Oct 23, 2012)

f/8! Now, just make sure the same thing gets in to the 7D replacement.

Next up - video crop modes. Come on, Canon, the Rebel T2i and T3i had them!


----------



## Rat (Oct 23, 2012)

tron said:


> April 2013? You mean April 1st 2013? Because in that case everything is explained


My thoughts exactly. No way that a software fix gets announced this far ahead, unless there's something fidgety going on.

Mind you, I'm very happy with f/8. I'm going to borrow a 100-400 quite a bit more often now. Then, I'm going to try and shoot birds and miss, because still no red illumination in Servo AF  

Don't see the need for uncompressed hdmi - but that's obviously because Nikon, and now the fanboys need to be appeased. Clear indication that forums like these are totally counterproductive :



tron said:


> And what about the minimum shutter in auto ISO? Doesn't need an update (to add at least 1/500, 1/1000) ?


Yup, there's that too. Must have!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 23, 2012)

Gothmoth said:


> do i miss something or where is a link to the source?



It's up on PR Newswire and Business Wire - it's not uncommon for corporate press releases to hit those wire services before they get them up on their own website.


----------



## hmmm (Oct 23, 2012)

Don't forget the part about ... at no charge... Not as soon as one would like, but this is pretty good aftermarket support. Kudos to Canon.

Meanwhile... at NR they are splashing a story about how a gap in the corner of the shutter curtain housing makes the D600 a dust bunny. Folks are quippping about I AM NIKON / I AM SILENT on its failure to even acknowledge the issue (so far anyway).

I don't mean this as a C/N snipe (just think about tainted rubber for perspective) -- I'd like to make two points:

1) This pre-announcement of support shows Canon is serious and energized about competing.
2) As one considering what to do moving forward from Canon APS into FF sometime in the next several months, this does score some points with me for staying with Canon.

Oh, and speaking of tainted rubber and dust bunnies: the general rule still holds: never be an early adopter.


----------



## dave (Oct 23, 2012)

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/about_canon/newsroom?pageKeyCode=pressreldetail&docId=0901e024806daf9c


----------



## clicstudio (Oct 23, 2012)

It's ridiculous that it takes a mega company like canon 7 months to add 2
Features to a camera. 
The release was scheduled for December 21, 2012. But so is the end of the world as we know it...


----------



## Kumakun (Oct 23, 2012)

I still love my 5DIII, but the non-illuminated AF thing... Some quirks I get used to and they don't bother me after a while, but in this particular case the more I use the camera the more the AF points bug me (when shooting in dark conditions). I don't do much in the way of video; I guess the uncompressed HDMI is cool, and if I ever get a chance to rent a lens where it becomes relevant the F/8 upgrade is nice. 

But I was really hoping for the AF illumination like on the 1DX. Thanks Canon.


----------



## tron (Oct 23, 2012)

dave said:


> http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/about_canon/newsroom?pageKeyCode=pressreldetail&docId=0901e024806daf9c


Thanks for the link. It looks it will be a dark (=not AF illumination in SERVO) update


----------



## dave (Oct 23, 2012)

tron said:


> dave said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/about_canon/newsroom?pageKeyCode=pressreldetail&docId=0901e024806daf9c
> ...



Maybe they're giving themselves 6 months to work that one out. I might give it a go in my lunch break


----------



## dolina (Oct 23, 2012)

Craig,

Nikon's D800 record uncompressed files via HDMI to an external recording device since day 1. Same with cross-type f/8 AF.

Both features are available on the D800 at a much lower price point than the 5D3.

===========

If you want more "reach" the 5D3 has more MP than a 1DX.

I hope Canon also does these two features with the 7D or 7D Mark II.


----------



## tron (Oct 23, 2012)

dave said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > dave said:
> ...


 ;D ;D


----------



## cayenne (Oct 23, 2012)

EYEONE said:


> Wow. Bravo on adding uncompressed HDMI! But I guess they might have had to since ML just did it.
> 
> <snip>



Ok, can someone explain to me what the uncompressed HDMI means for us?

I understand that it can now be monitored externally, which is nice...but can someone explain to me what it means with respect to the mentioned "external recorder"...what is the external recorder? A computer/laptop? Would this be of higher quality than what gets put on the CF/SD cards when recording?

Would this be a "RAW" video out, like the Blackmagic camera? 

Can anyone explain the particulars here what this means with regard to video with the 5D3.....?


Thanks in advance,

cayenne


----------



## Rat (Oct 23, 2012)

cayenne said:


> Can anyone explain the particulars here what this means with regard to video with the 5D3.....?


It's only relevant for professionals. There are no consumer grade hdmi recorders because it would mean digital video copying on a humungous scale. The cheapest recorders you can find are in the $5K region, I think. 

Uncompressed does mean that you can achieve a higher bit rate than what is stored to the cards, but I couldn't say anything about the magnitude of the difference. 

For me, this is a forgettable extra, anyway. Ymmv


----------



## EYEONE (Oct 23, 2012)

Rat said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone explain the particulars here what this means with regard to video with the 5D3.....?
> ...



For me also. I don't really care, I'm just impressed they did it--er, are going to do it.


----------



## Bob Howland (Oct 23, 2012)

Rat said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone explain the particulars here what this means with regard to video with the 5D3.....?
> ...



I think this will do it. It isn't $5K but it isn't cheap.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/759453-REG/ATOMOS_ATOMNJA001_ATOMNJA001_Ninja_Video_Hard.html

What I find puzzling is the 6-month delay. It's almost as if this really is a reaction to the most recent Magic Lantern announcements.

Update - Correction: Wrong Ninja: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/858661-REG/ATOMOS_ATOMNJA002_Ninja_2.html


----------



## tron (Oct 23, 2012)

Bob Howland said:


> Rat said:
> 
> 
> > cayenne said:
> ...


Not recommended as a solution for recording the live HDMI output of DSLR cameras.


----------



## Bob Howland (Oct 23, 2012)

tron said:


> Bob Howland said:
> 
> 
> > Rat said:
> ...



How about this one: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/858661-REG/ATOMOS_ATOMNJA002_Ninja_2.html


----------



## tron (Oct 23, 2012)

Bob Howland said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Howland said:
> ...


Yes! It looks OK and ... 1000$


----------



## Rat (Oct 23, 2012)

Bob Howland said:


> How about this one: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/858661-REG/ATOMOS_ATOMNJA002_Ninja_2.html


I don't know if you'll fare better with this one but I do stand corrected, hdmi recording is apparently much cheaper than since I last checked. Thanks for that


----------



## tron (Oct 23, 2012)

Red Light AF illumination in AF Servo would be much much cheaper though  ... for us


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 23, 2012)

Glad to see a positive step forward. I know video folks will really appreciate the HDMI option (without having to hack their firmware).

That said, a bar has been set with the 7D firmware that new functionality will be unlocked. I honestly hope we get _more _by April:


AF Illumination! (just shocked we aren't getting the 1DX fix here)
Deeper button reconfiguration options - only some buttons can do certain things, this should be expanded
Rating photos should be recognized by vanilla handler programs like iPhoto (I know -- Apple could fix this, too)
Would love to see the electronic level (the in viewfinder one) automatically toggle on when shooting vertically as I don't use a grip. This is simple enough to enable as they already have accel/gyro support for separate horizontal and vertical AF point selection, right?
As I shoot a lot in the dark, the -3EV AF capability of the new 6D would be a nice pickup, but I am assuming that this is all hardware and off the table. (But here's hoping)

Thanks for digging into this, Canon. I hope they read these threads for ideas. 

- A


----------



## awinphoto (Oct 23, 2012)

So far in less than a year, I've personally and professionally never had problems needing F8 (but i DONT use extenders) and haven't had problems with the red dots, although if i need servo tracking, I opt for ai focus which gives me red initial illumination... For what I do, I haven't had any issues... uncompressed HD, while I am implementing video in my packages with the 5d3, I'm not doing any fancy smancy big screen stuff, just short fusion videos to add to my animoto slide shows... So meh overall, but if I ever run into the situation where I need to use extenders, then woo hoo


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Oct 23, 2012)

uggg....this is like a bittersweet update. While I am glad to see something, it feels like this update is mainly geared for video users (which I guess we just have to suck that one up because video does drive sales). But, as someone who has found themselves using servo more often for wedding work, it's hard because the servo is fantastic, but, without a red blinking light you're operating on faith- which is kind of a hard thing to do during a dark wedding reception. Will this stop me from shooting in servo mode? Hell no!!!Will it make me grumble about how video get all the perks? Yes! All that said though, 6 months is plenty enough time to fix/add things, so it may be a bit early to get out panties in a bunch over this.


----------



## tron (Oct 23, 2012)

Unless ... they plan to release the AF illumination fix as a minor upgrade much sooner : (Now we have to laugh from time to time)


----------



## kidcharles (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm guessing that they wanted to announce this stuff to prevent video professionals and wildlife shooters from jumping ship over the next six months. Autofocus at f/8 is a big deal for people who spend big money on big lenses. If I was in the market for a big telephoto I would certainly think about getting a cheaper Nikon D600 or D800 and slap it on a shorter tele with extenders rather than having to get a bigger tele for the same reach or having to get a very expensive 1DX.


----------



## cayenne (Oct 23, 2012)

Bob Howland said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Howland said:
> ...


Thanks for the feedback.
I'm going to do more research..but from just looking at this thing...it seems to be a specialzed computer to record an incoming signal.

I'd think a laptop, netbook, or even perhaps a decent tablet hooked to an external hardrive could act at the video recorder?

For sure a laptop or netbook of sufficient cpu/gpu power...? I've got those laying around.

Hmm....might make for an interesting experiment...I've been seeing even set ups, with HD video travelling wirelessly for home use...wondering if you could plug the HDMI out of the Canon 5D3 into the HD transmitter....which sends it to your computer/laptop which could then do the actual recordeing, and that way, not have a ton of equipment extra you need to haul around with your camera on a tripod or other holding device....?

Thoughts?

C


----------



## K-amps (Oct 23, 2012)

I will take any freebies Canon decides to uncripple my way... F8 AF is welcome!

400mm F5.6 with 1.4iii now possible.


----------



## bkorcel (Oct 23, 2012)

Quite glad it is happening. While I would like to have those features now, I certainly would rather they regression test the new firmware rather than have it fail when I need the camera the most. They can take as much time as they need.


----------



## Murdy (Oct 23, 2012)

6 months?!

No Red Light AF illumination?!

Every single day, I curse Canon for not sorting this out. Makes work very difficult at times, if not impossible.


----------



## cliffwang (Oct 23, 2012)

Seeing more features are released from Canon make me feel glad to be a Magic Lantern supporter.


----------



## coreyhkh (Oct 23, 2012)

WHy is it taking so long until it comes out???? thats like 6 months away


----------



## kirispupis (Oct 23, 2012)

Let me guess. The release date is scheduled for April 1st?


----------



## wockawocka (Oct 23, 2012)

6 months my arse.


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 23, 2012)

For those complaining about the 6 month lead time, I agree wholeheartedly that this is a 'first strike' sort of announcement to protect big dollar / big glass folks from jumping ship.

I know jumping ship is both rare and impractical, but when there are (numerous?!) $10k lens purchases at stake, this announcement -- albeit _very _early -- makes a lot of sense. Anyone who (a) is already in the Canon fold, (b) is a birder/sports-type guy _and _(c) is on the verge of a big new glass purchase should be reassured by this announcement.

I say this b/c _at the time of announcement of specs_ (not when the AF illumination issue came up, which came up later, during use), the biggest complaints I noted on the forums were:


Where are is my huge megapixel body / crying that Nikon won some nonsensical 'better spec' battle (regardless of whether you agree with this, it was an _overwhelming _chatter point in the forums, and not just by fanboys)
Why can't we have video AF?
Where is my uncompressed video?
Why can't I get AF F/8 at the center point for 1.4X F/5.6 or 2X F/4 extender use? (Granted, this seemed to be more on the 1DX front than the 5D3 front)
Where can't we have spot metering _at the selected AF point_ like the 1DX? (Okay, no one really complained about that other than me, but I'm still putting it on this list.)

As some of these are only addressable via new hardware, at least Canon is hearing out it's users and tackling what it reasonably _can _tackle. You can't exactly replace the sensor with a firmware change, right?

Shouldn't we keep our feet on the ground here? Or am I trying to reason with a mob in full bloom? 

- A


----------



## Rat (Oct 23, 2012)

ahsanford said:


> Where can't we have spot metering _at the selected AF point_ like the 1DX? (Okay, no one really complained about that other than me, but I'm still putting it on this list.)


You've missed a few votes, including mine - this is my only REAL gripe about the 5D3. The red illumination thingy is second, but it's not close - I can work around that. This, not so much.


> Shouldn't we keep our feet on the ground here? Or am I trying to reason with a mob in full bloom?


As you might have read earlier in this thread, people have camera's that malfunction because of these rumours. That is a very serious concern and you can't blame anyone but Canon. I'm mostly surprised at how few people have announced their switching to Nikon, but presumedly, the night is still young :


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 23, 2012)

Rat said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Where can't we have spot metering _at the selected AF point_ like the 1DX? (Okay, no one really complained about that other than me, but I'm still putting it on this list.)
> ...



Re: the spot metering at the selected AF point...

5D3 has the 1DX's AF system (a _kingly _gift, I might add, what a huge upgrade over the 5D2!), but the 1DX has different/better metering, I believe with a dedicated processor for that task. So it's a hardware wish -- 5D3 folks really shouldn't hold their breath for that, right?


----------



## al2 (Oct 23, 2012)

Canon might be using April 2013 as a conservative estimate. If they said December 2012 and were a month late there would be an uproar. When it's scheduled for April and if they deliver in February or March they exceed expectations.


----------



## GuyF (Oct 23, 2012)

Aha! We have all fallen for the oldest engineering trick in the book - tell 'em it'll take 6 months when you know it'll take just 2 or 3 so when you release the fix "early" it looks like you're a miracle worker who puts the customer first!

Plus all this at no extra charge! Seriously? Canon had to say that? If I ever have to pay for a firmware update that's when I jump to Nikon. Whilst I like my 5D3 it was initially over-priced as shown by the big price-drops now available. Still, at least I've taken enough shots that I couldn't have got from the 40D I had. :

I predict January for the release.....or August...or....


----------



## GuyF (Oct 23, 2012)

al2 said:


> Canon might be using April 2013 as a conservative estimate. If they said December 2012 and were a month late there would be an uproar. When it's scheduled for April and if they deliver in February or March they exceed expectations.



You beat me to the punch by 13 seconds! Great minds think alike!


----------



## tron (Oct 23, 2012)

GuyF said:


> Aha! We have all fallen for the oldest engineering trick in the book - tell 'em it'll take 6 months when you know it'll take just 2 or 3 so when you release the fix "early" it looks like you're a miracle worker who puts the customer first!
> 
> Plus all this at no extra charge! Seriously? Canon had to say that? If I ever have to pay for a firmware update that's when I jump to Nikon. Whilst I like my 5D3 it was initially over-priced as shown by the big price-drops now available. Still, at least I've taken enough shots that I couldn't have got from the 40D I had. :
> 
> I predict January for the release.....or August...or....


For a six month delay they will have to squeeze in the AF illumination fix, improve the minimum shutter at auto iso and whatever else has been mentioned as a shortcoming that can be solved by firmware. Even so they will be late!


----------



## Rat (Oct 23, 2012)

ahsanford said:


> So it's a hardware wish -- 5D3 folks really shouldn't hold their breath for that, right?


I'd love to be able to say 'right you are' and be done with it, but I fear here's some more fuel for the hate brigade 

If you compare http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/education/technical/eos_1d_x_explained.do (click page 7) and http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/education/technical/inside_canon_eos_5d_mark_iii.do (click Metering and exposure control), you'll notice both camera's have very different systems. The 1DX even has a dedicated Digic 4 to deal with metering. 

However, the 5D3 does have a 63 zone metering sensor that presumedly could follow AF points. If you're doing 61pt auto selected AF (and maybe zone AF too), it actually _will_ weigh the lighting for all focus points that have focus. So there it already does what we want it to do, but only if the camera gets to pick the focus points. And with Evaluative, Spot, Partial and Centre-weighted metering however, it always works for the center point only (with more or less extra zones around it used depending on the mode), no matter where you have achieved focus.

So I believe Canon could improve this with a firmware update. If it would work as accurate as with the 1DX, especially taking into account the lesser hardware - probably not. But I'm convinced it *can* be done. Sorry


----------



## K-amps (Oct 23, 2012)

Canon... if you want to stop being Cripple Nazi's... here what we want from the Firmware..

1) Let FoCal control the 5d3/1Dx natively without us fiddling with the menus manually.
2) You made us pay for 1 Series AF through our teeth... now live up and link the metering to AF point. This is rudimentary requirement...
3) Let my iPad tether the camera... why should I need some 80's era device to achieve this?

Oh yeah, Red light illumination for the rest of my CR buddies...


----------



## CatfishSoupFTW (Oct 23, 2012)

ugh april... i hope there is a lot more to come than just these two things, which, are great btw, but AF illumination i want badly !


----------



## tapanit (Oct 23, 2012)

bbasiaga said:


> Also wonder why they'd announce this 6 months before it was availabile....not like its killing me not to have it. Just seems really strange to announce something so far in advance. The 1Dx and 7D firmwares were available almost the same day, right?


Not quite. The 7D firmware was announced some two months in advance, and became available on the pre-announced date, not any earlier. The 1DX firmware, however, was available on the next day after announcement.


----------



## emko (Oct 23, 2012)

Canon needs 6 months to add 2 things to the firmware? how long did it take them to even build the full mark 3 firmware? They probably have all this working already just delaying it for some reason.


----------



## MarkII (Oct 23, 2012)

ahsanford said:


> 5D3 has the 1DX's AF system (a _kingly _gift, I might add, what a huge upgrade over the 5D2!), but the 1DX has different/better metering, I believe with a dedicated processor for that task. So it's a hardware wish -- 5D3 folks really shouldn't hold their breath for that, right?


I think that the extra hardware is primarily so that the 1Dx can use colour information to assist AF tracking - and I am not surprised that this needs extra processor support as it is quite a hard thing to do well.

Simple exposure metering is much much less computationally intensive, and since the 5DIII already biases its evaluative metering around the focus point, I think that it is unlikely that there is no way to offer to form of focus-linked spot metering, (for example).


----------



## Mike Miami (Oct 23, 2012)

April?
Has the 1DX even been available for 6 months? Canon got the firmware update out fairly quick for that one. 
Didnt take them 6 months for that.
The only reason for this announcement so early was to try and slow down/stop people who are contemplating switching systems.


----------



## msatter (Oct 23, 2012)

I would be impressed if the they announced the 5D MKIV to be released that date.

They should outsource changes of software more. Developers outside Canon are faster in developing new features for the cameras and devices that connect to cameras.


----------



## K-amps (Oct 23, 2012)

msatter said:


> I would be impressed if the they announced the 5D MKIV to be released that date.
> 
> They should outsource changes of software more. Developers outside Canon are faster in developing new features for the cameras and devices that connect to cameras.



Great point... the world of software development has advanced eons form Canon's 80's dev model... I guess it will happen once they bring fresh new blood at the top...


----------



## xopher (Oct 23, 2012)

ahsanford said:


> Where can't we have spot metering _at the selected AF point_ like the 1DX? (Okay, no one really complained about that other than me, but I'm still putting it on this list.)



Wait what? Can someone elaborate on this? Does this mean the 5d3 doesn't spot meter exposure with points other than the center? 

The reason why im concerned is because alot of my shots with the 5d3 always end up underexposed even though the on camera light meter says its spot on.


----------



## Baska (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi Guys.

I'm reading this forum for many years but created account today because one thing bother me.
I agree with most of complaints about Canon politics, small step improvement via firmware etc.
I have 5D3 and i'm frustrated like You because, this camera is still castrated by marketing in mz opinion, and should immediately have added:
- extended minimum shutter at auto iso 
- red AF illumination during servo 
- linking spot metering with selected AF point (even if it will be only an approx. I want to have it rather than not have such a feature at all)
- more button reconfiguration options 

And i'm curious.... is this forum is the only place where You share Your feelings which other users about this shortcoming, or rather every time You write an email to canon support with Your personal needs and feelings?

I'm asking that, because personaly I always write to them (I'm not trolling) trying to tell them what else should be fixed via next firmware in my opinion and btw asking them to stop treat Us as a stupid milking cows.

Are You doing the same or just leave your complaints on a forum?


Regards
Baska


----------



## jlev23 (Oct 23, 2012)

i knew this had to come out at some point, but i thought for sure it would be after the 1D-C would be released.
not having it, is literally a software block, like a governor on a gocart.
i know it's mainly because magic lantern finally figured out the logistics with unblocking it, but ill still wait until the canon firmware is released.


----------



## THX723 (Oct 23, 2012)

xopher said:


> Wait what? Can someone elaborate on this? Does this mean the 5d3 doesn't spot meter exposure with points other than the center?
> 
> The reason why im concerned is because alot of my shots with the 5d3 always end up underexposed even though the on camera light meter says its spot on.



Correct. 5D3 only meters from the center, independent of the selected AF point.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 23, 2012)

xopher said:


> Wait what? Can someone elaborate on this? Does this mean the 5d3 doesn't spot meter exposure with points other than the center?
> 
> The reason why im concerned is because alot of my shots with the 5d3 always end up underexposed even though the on camera light meter says its spot on.



If you set Spot Metering on the 5DIII, it uses the spot metering circle in the center of the frame, regardless of the AF point selected. If you want to spot meter for an off center subject, you must put the metering circle on the subject, lock exposure with AE Lock, then recompose and shoot. 

The 1-series bodies can spot meter at any of the 61 AF points that is selected, if that function is enabled. Hey, >$3K has gotta buy something, right?


----------



## bkorcel (Oct 23, 2012)

They are delaying in order to perform adequate testing so they dont get flooded with error 80 complaints. The only reason they pre-announced was due to the call volume from people asking when the 1DX updates were going to be added to the 5DIII. Otherwise we would not have heard about it until January or February.



emko said:


> Canon needs 6 months to add 2 things to the firmware? how long did it take them to even build the full mark 3 firmware? They probably have all this working already just delaying it for some reason.


----------



## THX723 (Oct 23, 2012)

Politics and conspiracy theories aside ...
It is entirely possible the exclusion (at least for now) of the AI-servo AF illumination for 5D3 may be a technical one.

I trust we all understood why AF illumination was avoided in the first place -- interference with the on-board metering system. It was due to popular demand that Canon have since come up with a clever, although quirky, work around with the 1D X. Perhaps it is the lack of an RGB metering system that precluded the same work around from working reliably, if at all, on the 5D3 (and 7D too should they decide to). The red RGB channel could have provided the necessary reference feedback to actively tune out the LED illumination interference through software. This magic trickery may not be feasible with the _color-blind_ 5D3/7D metering sensor.


----------



## Paul D (Oct 23, 2012)

*Canon Announce 5D3 Clean HDMI Out Firmware *

Yes, really! Just announced & available in April 2013. Here's my take on what this means for filmmakers:
http://paul-d.tv/blog/2012/10/23/canon-eos-5d-mark-iii-clean-hdmi-out-firmware-announced/

P


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 23, 2012)

THX723 said:


> Politics and conspiracy theories aside ...
> It is entirely possible the exclusion (at least for now) of the AI-servo AF illumination for 5D3 may be a technical one.
> 
> I trust we all understood why AF illumination was avoided in the first place -- interference with the on-board metering system. It was due to popular demand that Canon have since come up with a clever, although quirky, work around with the 1D X. Perhaps it is the lack of an RGB metering system that precluded the same work around from working reliably, if at all, on the 5D3 (and 7D too should they decide to). The red RGB channel could have provided the necessary reference feedback to actively tune out the LED illumination interference through software. This magic trickery may not be feasible with the _color-blind_ 5D3/7D metering sensor.



Excellent point, and a very real possibility (although the 7D/5DIII metering isn't color-blind, it's a dual layer sensor with red/green and blue/green layers, but the point is there's no specificity in the red channel, and it may be that the 1D X just ignores that channel when the illumination flashes).


----------



## fotoray (Oct 23, 2012)

dswatson83 said:


> This is awesome for many users. I didn't see anything about lighting up the AF points like the 1Dx update had but _*maybe it will come*_. But even the features included take away 2 huge selling points of the D800 over the 5D3



Yeah. In firmware v2


----------



## Menace (Oct 23, 2012)

Canon, please, just add the AI Servo red dot illumination and I'll be very happy.


----------



## expatinasia (Oct 23, 2012)

Wish people would stop going on about the 1DX. The 5D III is not a pro cam and is very different from the 1D X.

I still find what Canon has done here incredibly sad, and makes me wonder whether they have lost the plot completely.

I am glad I do not own the 5D III or I may have just thrown it at the wall after reading about a firmware update Canon has planned for April 2013.

I bet Nikon and Sony are having a party now!!!


----------



## drjlo (Oct 23, 2012)

expatinasia said:


> I bet Nikon and Sony are having a party now!!!



That's a bit of a stretch methinks. 

April is far off, but I don't plan on getting an external video recorder, and I don't even own a f/5.6 telephoto lens that would benefit from f/8 AF with extender, so no hurry..


----------



## jondave (Oct 24, 2012)

xopher said:


> Wait what? Can someone elaborate on this? Does this mean the 5d3 doesn't spot meter exposure with points other than the center?
> 
> The reason why im concerned is because alot of my shots with the 5d3 always end up underexposed even though the on camera light meter says its spot on.



Seriously? AF-point spot metering has always been a 1 series only feature. Whoever gave you the idea the 5D3 could do this? (Hopefully not the sales guy who sold it to you)

But going back to the topic on hand, this is a good marketing move. Get the early adopters first, then entice the holdouts later. And along with the steady price drops, this keeps the sales rolling along.


----------



## samueljay (Oct 24, 2012)

For those wondering about the Uncompressed HDMI out and why it's important, in the most basic sense, the video files that the 5D creates are compressed .movs with a h264 codec, in a color space of 4:2:0, what this means is that you don't have much latitude to play around with colors or video levels in post (think of it as RAW vs. JPEG) H264's also aren't immediately ready to edit with (of course you can if you want to, but they really should be transcoded to a different codec such as Apple Pro Res before editing) 

What the Uncompressed Output with HDMI allows with the aid of an external recorder (such as the Atomos Samurai) is to record in the Apple Pro Res HQ codec (perfect for editing straight away and the same format the $60,0000 Arri Alexa cinema camera records in (what they shoot Mad Men on)) in a color space of 4:2:2, which gives you more latitude to grade (grading is post processing video) with. Hopefully that makes a bit of sense, and makes it a bit clearer that this feature isn't really for the average consumer shooting a bit of video on their HDSLR, it's more for the Pro's / Enthusiasts who are looking for a bit more flexibility and convenience in post production.


----------



## distant.star (Oct 24, 2012)

.
So kind of them to tell us all about their winter project.

Perhaps we should all send Canon news of our winter projects.

As I've said before, trying to figure out Canon's reasoning is like staring at the sun hoping to see a hydrogen atom. You'll never see it, and you'll go blind in the process.

Well, I'm off to start my winter project!


----------



## jon_charron (Oct 24, 2012)

The reason for April release is a marketing strategy. This keeps the body selling now in anticipation of the new features, particularly to the video crowd. The video crowd was a huge market for the 5D II, and is what kept sales strong for so long. With so many other options for video in their line, and new models soon to be announced, as well as other competitor offerings that include uncompressed HDMI out, they have to set the hook now on all the people sitting on the 5D III fence.It also gives them 6 months to sell some of their slightly more expensive alternatives with better quality video. It's brilliant.


----------



## Quackator (Oct 24, 2012)

Rat said:


> Don't see the need for uncompressed hdmi - (...)



Have you ever tried to pull focus manually on an external monitor?

With 480p that works much less than with 1080p.
I use a digital TV with a 22" screen for focus pulling, 
and I look forward very much to this release.


----------



## hmmm (Oct 24, 2012)

*Precedent for f8 AF -- not just for the 1 Series*

OK, a trip into the archives and I found this on page 50 of the EOS 3 user manual:

"(3) With the following lenses, if the maximum aperture is
anywhere from f/6.7 to * f/8* when an Extender is
attached, the center focusing point will be sensitive to
horizontal lines only. The other focusing points cannot
be used for AF.
• With Extender EF 1.4x:
400/5.6L, 500/4.5L, 100-400/4.5-5.6L IS
• With Extender EF 2x:
300/4L, 300/4L IS, 500/4L IS, 600/4L,
600/4L IS, 70-200/4L"

So it is not unreasonable to expect a 5D mkIII to af at f8 with the central point (or points). Not unreasonable to expect that of a 7D mk II either, I say.


----------



## rpt (Oct 24, 2012)

K-amps said:


> I will take any freebies Canon decides to uncripple my way... F8 AF is welcome!
> 
> 400mm F5.6 with 1.4iii now possible.


Yes! 

I don't see anybody else happy about f/8 AF! For me looks like procrastination works. I have been mulling over the purchase of a 1.4x Kenko and this sorts it out - on the first of April next year


----------



## corpusrex (Oct 24, 2012)

Do you think Canons decision to go ahead with giving us clean uncompressed HDMI out was anything to do with ML making clean HDMI available? I mean, lets face it, they would still be using a Canon cam with ML so not a lot of real commercial reasons to do so. I would have thought it more likely announced to stop people from jumping ship to something like the Blackmagic Cine cam, especially with the 6 month lead time till the Firmware release.



EYEONE said:


> Wow. Bravo on adding uncompressed HDMI! But I guess they might have had to since ML just did it.
> 
> I'm confused by adding f8 support and not AF point illunimation...


----------



## rpt (Oct 24, 2012)

Feature requirements get defined very early in the product lifecycle. I am sure there is a spreadsheet somewhere in Canon that is owned by marketing that lists all features needed and a column for the expected release version (or may be it is part of their PLM software). I would be very surprised if these features got added recently as a result of a knee-jerk reaction.


----------



## rpt (Oct 24, 2012)

K-amps said:


> msatter said:
> 
> 
> > I would be impressed if the they announced the 5D MKIV to be released that date.
> ...


I disagree about outsourcing software or any critical part of product engineering. To me it is plain stupid. You are paying somebody to become your competitor in 10 to 20 years! Apparently many large companies (and I am talking Fortune 50 companies) are beginning to un-subcontract their engineering...

Fresh blood, shake the tree and all that is a given... Can't do without it.


----------



## victorwol (Oct 24, 2012)

samueljay said:


> For those wondering about the Uncompressed HDMI out and why it's important, in the most basic sense, the video files that the 5D creates are compressed .movs with a h264 codec, in a color space of 4:2:0, what this means is that you don't have much latitude to play around with colors or video levels in post (think of it as RAW vs. JPEG) H264's also aren't immediately ready to edit with (of course you can if you want to, but they really should be transcoded to a different codec such as Apple Pro Res before editing)
> 
> What the Uncompressed Output with HDMI allows with the aid of an external recorder (such as the Atomos Samurai) is to record in the Apple Pro Res HQ codec (perfect for editing straight away and the same format the $60,0000 Arri Alexa cinema camera records in (what they shoot Mad Men on)) in a color space of 4:2:2, which gives you more latitude to grade (grading is post processing video) with. Hopefully that makes a bit of sense, and makes it a bit clearer that this feature isn't really for the average consumer shooting a bit of video on their HDSLR, it's more for the Pro's / Enthusiasts who are looking for a bit more flexibility and convenience in post production.



It's great to get an HDMI output. But comparing it to an Alexa is going a bit too far... The Alexa can record RAW and 4:4:4 and also output HDSDI 10 bits. Of course you will probably get something beautiful and muuuuch better than today. But for sure wont rival the RED Epic and Alexa... We still have to see the quality of that HDMI output. Noise, etc. I get everyday people coming to our shop with prosumer cameras footage recorded in a Samurai thinking will be as good as a big camera just because is recorded in Prores... Ajjjjj... Grading that crap is so nasty...


----------



## pwp (Oct 24, 2012)

tron said:


> April 2013? You mean April 1st 2013? Because in that case everything is explained



Hah hah! The absence of the red AF points for 5D3 has the definite ring of an April Fools Day joke from Canon. The awkward truth probably is that it's not happening. Very unfortunate for this 5D3 shooter.

-PW


----------



## pwp (Oct 24, 2012)

THX723 said:


> Politics and conspiracy theories aside ...
> It is entirely possible the exclusion (at least for now) of the AI-servo AF illumination for 5D3 may be a technical one.
> 
> I trust we all understood why AF illumination was avoided in the first place -- interference with the on-board metering system. It was due to popular demand that Canon have since come up with a clever, although quirky, work around with the 1D X. Perhaps it is the lack of an RGB metering system that precluded the same work around from working reliably, if at all, on the 5D3 (and 7D too should they decide to). The red RGB channel could have provided the necessary reference feedback to actively tune out the LED illumination interference through software. This magic trickery may not be feasible with the _color-blind_ 5D3/7D metering sensor.



Frankly I'd comfortably tolerate any slight metering discrepancies in a heartbeat in order to have constantly illuminated red AF points in AI Servo & One Shot. This type of visual information has been industry standard for as long as I can remember and it works well. I'm still mildly astonished that Canon saw fit to switch from neat, functional, visible illuminated red to occasionally visible black. 

-PW


----------



## gmrza (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Precedent for f8 AF -- not just for the 1 Series*



hmmm said:


> So it is not unreasonable to expect a 5D mkIII to af at f8 with the central point (or points). Not unreasonable to expect that of a 7D mk II either, I say.



I doubt the 7D line will ever see f/8 AF - the precedent to date is only that cameras having Canon's top of the line AF system have had the capability.

From my perspective, I am really glad Canon is adding this for the 5DIII - it certainly shows Canon is giving the 5D line a level of attention that a body below the 1D line has not received since the EOS 3.

I've been considering getting some longer glass, and this news now widens my choices: once our 7D reaches the end of its life, that gives a way of getting the same level of reach on full frame, as I have doubts about buying another crop frame DSLR.

300/f4 IS with 2x TC, or 400/f5.6 with 1.4x TC become viable options now.


----------



## Bosman (Oct 24, 2012)

Canon sure is hit and miss on creating great products that have a good user experience...Someone thought it was cool that we get a "free" update. Is this kind of talk to make us feel better or is Canon starting to plan on rolling out updates at a cost? Look at the 7D, its at the end of its product cycle but they recently added UDMA7 support among other things. It really is BS. Wish there was more competition...
Snd in response to someone who said this isn't a pro camera...tell that to the Canon Rep.


----------



## candyman (Oct 24, 2012)

Despite what some people think: in my opinion the Canon 5D MK III with a price of €3000 IS a pro-camera. And, it should be updated with illuminated red AF points in AI Servo. There is still a big difference between the 1D X and 5D MK III where the pro-sports photographer would choose the 1D X instead of 5D MK III. The 5D MK III is not a competitor.
The Canon phrase "free upgrade" makes me wonder of they really think customers would be thankful for that or customers have to worry that this kind of update will not be free in the future. It is possible that they will charge customers in the future since they understand that certain features are important to some customers who are prepared to pay for it. It is another way to milk the cow.


----------



## samueljay (Oct 24, 2012)

victorwol said:


> samueljay said:
> 
> 
> > For those wondering about the Uncompressed HDMI out and why it's important, in the most basic sense, the video files that the 5D creates are compressed .movs with a h264 codec, in a color space of 4:2:0, what this means is that you don't have much latitude to play around with colors or video levels in post (think of it as RAW vs. JPEG) H264's also aren't immediately ready to edit with (of course you can if you want to, but they really should be transcoded to a different codec such as Apple Pro Res before editing)
> ...


Ah of course not, the Alexa is an amazing camera, I was just trying to put it in layman terms so to speak, that by using an external recorder you can record into an edit ready format that even some of the best cameras use. It by no means was meant to imply that you're going to get similar results to a $60k cine camera. Sorry for the confusion. Of course, DSLR footage is still just that, and can't come close to anything from the Red or Alexa.


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 24, 2012)

THX723 said:


> It is entirely possible the exclusion (at least for now) of the AI-servo AF illumination for 5D3 may be a technical one.



Maybe apart from the metering the solution they did on the 1dx requires too much processing power and the dual digic5 (af tracking AND eventually re-calculating exposure all the time because obviously the af point illumination screws it up)? If so, Canon should at least inofficially say so to stop users hoping for it!

And they should tell us why it takes so long for the next firmware, just "April 2013" is really a joke (knowing Canon, that'll be not before April 30 23:59). If the sole reason is to protect the 1dx and give it a headstart that'd be typical Canon. Maybe someone with Canon contacts can check for us.


----------



## eason_c (Oct 24, 2012)

People always want more. The August 2013 update might give 5D3 12FPS.


----------



## Quackator (Oct 24, 2012)

victorwol said:


> It's great to get an HDMI output. But comparing it to an Alexa is going a bit too far...



Is it? Revenge of the Great Camera Shootout 2012 - Part One: Starting With Darkness on Vimeo

I agree with you on the grading part, and definitely an iphone 4s requires much more effort
to deliver anything usable. But "revenge of the great Zacuto shootout" shows very well that 
the camera is nothing without the talent driving it.


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 24, 2012)

eason_c said:


> People always want more. The August 2013 update might give 5D3 12FPS.



I'm sure Canon will release the occasional feature update, competing with Nikon they seem to have made good experiences with the 5d2 & 7d upgrades and it's the alternative to releasing a new model every year like with the Rebels.

But the missing af indicators are really unfortunate, it doesn't matter at all on 60d/5d2/... that don't do good tracking anyway, but for a camera with the 1dx af system this indeed seems to be a drawback for many. So they have to go for the 1dx. Canon wouldn't mind


----------



## infared (Oct 24, 2012)

Looks like there will be no AF-point illumination for the 5DIII. If that was going to,happen, then it would have been announced. The lack of the illuminating pts is one thing I really find lacking on my $3500 camera body. Canon?


----------



## expatinasia (Oct 24, 2012)

Bosman said:


> And in response to someone who said this isn't a pro camera...tell that to the Canon Rep.



That would be me. A Canon rep? Someone who is trying to sell you the camera? Why not get something in writing from Canon themselves. Their own website states: "The new semi-professional EOS 5D Mark III Full Frame Digital SLR camera". No room for misunderstanding there.

Please do not misunderstand me. The Canon 5D Mark III is an amazing camera and *can* be used by pros in many situations. It is however quite different from the 1DX.



Bosman said:


> Wish there was more competition...



I agree fully. I find it very poor of Canon to release a pro US$ 6,XXX camera and not have an AF system which is suitable for low light, no USB 3.0, no headphone jack, in-built GPS and the list goes on. The flagship should be just that, a flasghip, which has all the bells and whistles.

It is good to see Sony getting more creative and I have to say Nikon are playing ball with their new D600 which seems to have impressive specs.

Competition is good.

But, getting back to the firmware upgrade. I still think it is ridiculous that they have released a statement about a firmware update 6 months in advance. Someone at Canon needs a kick up the ***, because more and more people are beginning to ask why Canon locks in so many features. They aren't idiots, they (we) know why, and as the competition increases, and brands such as Sony come out with new models that can do A, B, C and D, with free apps that do E, F and G, more and more people will begin to think whether they should switch.

Canon knows it has a problem. You have people with massive glass that can't even get firmware updates without sending them in. Only now, are they able to do that through the camera with the very latest FW updates. I can only wonder how long it will be before they launch a new camera that will require an entirely new L ii lens structure for the best results.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm still baffled as to why there is such a long lead time for this firmware....it's available for the 1D-X already and it's the same AF array. April??? Come on....


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Precedent for f8 AF -- not just for the 1 Series*



gmrza said:


> hmmm said:
> 
> 
> > So it is not unreasonable to expect a 5D mkIII to af at f8 with the central point (or points). Not unreasonable to expect that of a 7D mk II either, I say.
> ...



The precedent for digital was only the 1-series gets the top AF system, and the 5DIII broke that precedent. So why not f/8 AF in a 7DII?



gmrza said:


> once our 7D reaches the end of its life, that gives a way of getting the same level of reach on full frame, as I have doubts about buying another crop frame DSLR



...and that's why! The ability to add a 1.4x TC to an f/5.6 lens and retain AF goes a long way to mitigating the 'reach benefit' of APS-C, and that combined with the 6 fps and excellent AF of the 5DIII makes that an easier up-sell from the 7D line. 

Could Canon be hurting supertele sales by allowing people with a non 1-series body to get AF at 600mm (300/4 + 2x)? Probably not much...the IQ of a 600mm lens substantially better the 300/4 + 2x combo (or the 400/5.6 + 1.4x combo), and only businesses and a limited subset of individuals can afford a supertele anyway. In fact, it may benefit supertele sales, as people start shooting at 560/600mm with a TC and aren't as pleased with the optical results as they hoped, and consider a supertele more seriously.


----------



## jlev23 (Oct 24, 2012)

GMCPhotographics said:


> I'm still baffled as to why there is such a long lead time for this firmware....it's available for the 1D-X already and it's the same AF array. April??? Come on....



are you saying the firmware that gives you clean HDMI out is available for the 1D-X already? right now???


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Precedent for f8 AF -- not just for the 1 Series*



neuroanatomist said:


> In fact, it may benefit supertele sales, as people start shooting at 560/600mm with a TC and aren't as pleased with the optical results as they hoped, and consider a supertele more seriously.



Beep beep beep - conspiracy theory warning, one point added to your account - beep beep beep :-> ... though it does make sense, I'm sure their marketing division does not make quick decisions.


----------



## schmidtfilme (Oct 24, 2012)

What about the 6D ??


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 24, 2012)

schmidtfilme said:


> What about the 6D ??



What about it? The AF sensor is different (inferior by a good margin), unlikely that it can support f/8 AF. No cameras in the wild, no idea about clean HDMI out yet, could be added. The 6D should not have the AF point illumination in Servo 'issue' because it doesn't have the transmissive LCD, but rather the standard, etched focus screen like the 5DII.


----------



## victorwol (Oct 24, 2012)

Quackator said:


> victorwol said:
> 
> 
> > It's great to get an HDMI output. But comparing it to an Alexa is going a bit too far...
> ...



Sure, no piece of equipment is anything without the right talent. But for a big client of us for which he hire great shooters and DPs, we use a mix of Canon, 5D, 7D, C300, Sony F3, Red, Alexa, all in different teams, all at the same time in different locations, Ill keep the 5Ds for the B-Roll stuff, but will never take it for the talent delivering lines. Too much of a risk. That comes from Alexa or F3 recording out to a Samurai in 10 bits, which you end saying thanks after you get the stuff needing extreme grading for being totally overcast days...


----------



## victorwol (Oct 24, 2012)

samueljay said:


> victorwol said:
> 
> 
> > samueljay said:
> ...




It is fun though to have to grade and put in the same timeline side to side Alexa, Red, F3, 5D, 7D, Gopro... That is a day of my life... Thanks Lustre for exist !!!


----------



## Jim K (Oct 24, 2012)

Making the best of the six month delay I figure I will put $10 or $20 in a jar each week and then when the upgrade comes out I'll get a 2.0 X III extender for my 500 and it will be almost "free." 

Then compare the 5D3 with 500 + 2.0 X (1000 mm) vs my 7D with the 500 + 1.4 X (1120 mm) and see which one wins.


----------



## tron (Oct 24, 2012)

Jim K said:


> Making the best of the six month delay I figure I will put $10 or $20 in a jar each week and then when the upgrade comes out I'll get a 2.0 X III extender for my 500 and it will be almost "free."
> 
> Then compare the 5D3 with 500 + 2.0 X (1000 mm) vs my 7D with the 500 + 1.4 X (1120 mm) and see which one wins.


Well this is interesting! I do have a 2X but I miss a ... 500mm!
How many days must I do the same ?    (Yes, I can divide please don't answer!)


----------



## schmidtfilme (Oct 24, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> schmidtfilme said:
> 
> 
> > What about the 6D ??
> ...



My question was only referring to the HDMI out. Do not care about the AF, I shoot landscape which usually holds still  .

In principle it shouldn't be a problem for Canon to add it if they can at the 5DMIII


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 24, 2012)

schmidtfilme said:


> My question was only referring to the HDMI out.
> In principle it shouldn't be a problem for Canon to add it if they can at the 5DMIII


In principle. If only Marketing believed in principles other than the Principle of Product Differentiation 

The 6D _might_ have clean HDMI out, but it may be more likely that Canon wants you to shell out for a 5DIII if that feature is critical to you...


----------



## schmidtfilme (Oct 24, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> schmidtfilme said:
> 
> 
> > My question was only referring to the HDMI out.
> ...



Sure I get that - Just was interested if something leaked about it. D600 has it. Just saying.


----------



## Velo Steve (Oct 24, 2012)

April?

I'm expecting to have some of the most amazing photographic opportunities of my life in February. Does it really take that long to add a feature for the 5D III which already is figured out for the 1D series? I only care about the autofocus change.

Maybe they're just trying to torture me .


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 24, 2012)

schmidtfilme said:


> Sure I get that - Just was interested if something leaked about it. D600 has it. Just saying.



If Magic Lantern was able to unlock it on the 5d3 *and* Ml will run on the 6d at all it is likely that they can port this feature, too - the cameras aren't that much different as far as the firmware goes, they all use functions of the digic cpu which is the same on all models.



Velo Steve said:


> Maybe they're just trying to torture me .



That's the way it works - early adopters have to pay a premium. So get a 1dx or a better paying job, will you


----------



## DMITPHOTO (Oct 24, 2012)

6 months canon >.< hahaha I just bought a 1d4 for the f8 autofocus because the 5d3 didn't have it lmfao and they are going to enable it on the 5d but I have to wait 6 months... That's ridiculous lol


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 24, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> If only Marketing believed in principles other than the Principle of Product Differentiation



... and they just succeeded: The 5d3 was known to have the same af system as the 1dx, now it hasn't anymore since the servo indicators make a big difference.


----------



## schmidtfilme (Oct 24, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> schmidtfilme said:
> 
> 
> > Sure I get that - Just was interested if something leaked about it. D600 has it. Just saying.
> ...



Yes, Magic Lantern might be the way to go. Would be nice to have it without it but somehow I need to run Magic Lantern anyway.


----------



## bkorcel (Oct 24, 2012)

I think you need a bigger jar!



tron said:


> Jim K said:
> 
> 
> > Making the best of the six month delay I figure I will put $10 or $20 in a jar each week and then when the upgrade comes out I'll get a 2.0 X III extender for my 500 and it will be almost "free."
> ...


----------



## tron (Oct 24, 2012)

bkorcel said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > Jim K said:
> ...


 ;D And I need to avoid buying anything else ...


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Canon Announce 5D3 Clean HDMI Out Firmware *



Paul D said:


> Yes, really! Just announced & available in April 2013. Here's my take on what this means for filmmakers:
> http://paul-d.tv/blog/2012/10/23/canon-eos-5d-mark-iii-clean-hdmi-out-firmware-announced/
> 
> P



good review

Also note that Magic Lantern has apparently already unlocked clean HDMI out for the 5D3. I hope to test it later this week.


----------



## Ew (Oct 25, 2012)

victorwol said:


> Quackator said:
> 
> 
> > victorwol said:
> ...



One of the greatest benefits of a 5D2/3/dslr rig is its size on set. 

Just went through a fast 3 day principal photography run with Alexa - and getting that thing inside a car with talent, driver, DP and director was a hurdle. For a couple of shots ended up using 5D, slamming it in the A-pillar and using a longer lens to shoot across to the back seat - gaining almost 4 feet from lens to talent. (Talent wasn't happy about how he looked with a widish fov). Only about 3 secs in the cut - depending on which version gets Approved on Saturday. 

The look more or less matches, but I'm really concerned that we'll have to really work around the grading latitude limitations of those clips. This wasn't a planned situation, but neither was the fact that for a couple of takes the camera assistant ran the Alexa in 422-proxy mode either. Language issues get in the way sometimes. 

Production is fun. 
ML is great - for timelapse as well!!!
Improvements from canon will only make ML better. 

Which brings me to another rant. Vertical market implementations will always be better for the end user - as the needs are matched. Canon strives to make a Swiss Army knife - a great one, but sometimes we need a drill. 

Could / Would Canon purchase ML - as Apple, Google, Adobe and MSFT do to add to their operating systems / toolset ??


----------



## msatter (Oct 26, 2012)

I just got a notice that the new firmware for the 5D MKIII is on the way...the bad news is that is on foot from Japan to the Netherlands so the estimate arrival time is April 2013 if it not breaks a leg on the way.


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 26, 2012)

Ew said:


> Could / Would Canon purchase ML - as Apple, Google, Adobe and MSFT do to add to their operating systems / toolset ??



That's the good thing about Magic-Lantern: You cannot purchase it, it's an open source community project. Actually Canon could just copy the whole thing into their own firmware and everybody's would be fine, afaik ml never even bothered to state how it's licensed. The most probable thing is that Canon could hire away the main dev, but since Canon's firmware devs are likely to be all Japanese I don't think they'd do it.


----------



## ThomasNicolay (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi guys! just registered here, and fairly new to DSLR, so bear with me  Does clean feed HDMI mean that it also embeds audio?


----------



## Rat (Oct 30, 2012)

What "clean" means is explained better than I could in this post, but yes, it would have embedded audio - but that's no change to the current situation


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2013)

Focus aids for video, ... plleeeaaase


----------

